
Excitement Fills New Chinese Exchange as Small Companies Sell Shares - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/02/business/global/02yuan.html
======
4ensic
OK, was I the only one who initially read the headline as "Excrement Fills New
Chinese Exchange..." ?

